# Breville Polyscience Smoking Gun Pro - anyone use? Tips?



## dsc106 (Jul 31, 2021)

I got one of these smoking guns and have played around with it a couple times now. Does anyone have one, or have any tips?

In Project Smoke, Raichlen suggests 4 minutes infuse time when making smoked ice cream. I did that and the ice cream was gross, it tasted like Ash. I also made a smoked old fashion, which was "solid" but I think I over did the smoke a little here as well letting it sit for 3-4 minutes.

Raichlen says 3-4 minutes, sometimes twice. The manual says 1-2 minutes is usually enough. I am thinking of retrying these with shorter infuse times. 

Anyway, was wondering if anyone had experience and what their findings were. Not sure if I just don't like the taste that a handheld smoker produces, or if I am just using it wrong. I am hoping it's the latter, because I love the idea of quickly cold smoking cheese, cocktails, or something from the sous vide that just needs a quick finish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2021)

Get a cold smoking tube or tray at Walmart. They work very good!
Al


----------

